# The Walking Dead "Consumed" 11/16/14 | Talking Dead 11/16/14 No preview spoilers



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

What purpose did the burning the body scene serve? It's like it was only made to be shown as a teaser preview.

I was hoping that Carol would fake injury to get into the hospital as part of a plan, but getting hit by a car works. And how inexperienced are those guys that hit her? they didn't even pretend to look for anyone else.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

What purpose did the entire episode serve? You could have had Daryl do a quick recap to the group that would have taken less than 30 seconds. Seems like the only thing this type of episode does is allow AMC to save money by not having to pay the full cast for the episode.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Because this show/comic is about characters.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I enjoyed the episode and do believe Carol would have killed the kid. (Not that I blame her.)


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

In the apocalypse, shooting someone thats alone, in the leg, is likely the same as aiming to kill.

And she was clearly aiming higher


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I thought she was clearly aiming for Noah's legs. Carol still has her own moral code and she will only kill when she feels it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> What purpose did the burning the body scene serve? It's like it was only made to be shown as a teaser preview.


He couldn't bury them. They usually bury the ones they care about. So he did the next best thing as a show of respect to Carol. I thought it was a very touching gesture.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Decent episode. I too thought Carol was aiming a bit high instead of at the leg but I didn't re watch so I'm not certain. I would have thought killing him was the best option.

I'm not really a fan of the episode only covering a few of the characters though. I'd rather them show some scenes of all of them, current day, and leave out some of the flashbacks. I know flashbacks have importance.

Can't believe only 2 shows left.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Azlen said:


> What purpose did the entire episode serve? You could have had Daryl do a quick recap to the group that would have taken less than 30 seconds. Seems like the only thing this type of episode does is allow AMC to save money by not having to pay the full cast for the episode.


Seriously???? - if you ask this question then I would say The Walking Dead is not the show for you.

I gotta say this was my favorite episode since the season premiere. I love Carol, she's probably become my favorite character and no doubt this was her episode.

We as viewers spent a long time not knowing what happened to her so to have them pick up her storyline was awesome.

I loved the vignettes of seeing all the things that she has gone through in snippets since Rick asked her to leave.
In fact, I LOVED that they showed what happened to her when she left in the car in that first few days including her decision to go back to the prison and seeing the tower on fire.

I would suspect that this episode cost way more than just actor salaries - all of the ON location shooting in Atlanta alone must have cost an arm and a leg. Yeah I realize a lot of it must have been CGI but at the very least Carol and Darryl running through the streets and on the bridge must have been partially done for real.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I liked this episode. It was cool to see the "urban warfare" side of the ZA: it seems in many way to be a lot safer in the city than the woods: you have tons of places to hole up that are or can be made safe: lots of sturdy doors, things to use to block them, etc. You have an extra dimension (height) that's easily accessible. The issues are (a) getting trapped: you'd have to be very careful about always leaving yourself a way out. Once you get surrounded you're likely stuck since walkers don't get bored or starve, and (b) resources: eventually you'd run out of things to scavenge and you'd have to take bigger and bigger risks. And of course one assumes a higher density of walkers in the city.

The one thing that was odd about this episode were Carol's flashbacks. For the most part they were so short and seemed to have so little to do with the current situation that they almost seemed like editing mistakes where someone cut the film incorrectly. I did enjoy getting a little insight into her situation when she was on her own though.

That skybridge was interesting. There didn't seem to be any walkers moving around which makes you wonder how all the people in the skybridge died. Maybe they all caught whatever disease was going around the prison? Or something else?

Personally I doubt Carol was shooting at Noah's legs. I mean what are the odds you're going to his someone's legs while they're running? Plus she was really upset that they had lost their weapons.

My favorite part: walker bridge diving. As soon as they started hitting the van roof I said to myself "of COURSE they're going to walk off the bridge!" Before that I hadn't considered it at all. Good stuff.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Speaking of odd things/flashbacks...

What was the deal with the ~5 second flashback of Rick on the ground with Morgan (I think that's his name?) standing over him holding him at gunpoint. Or did something happen with my local station and I miss more of it. I'm thinking it wasn't even 30 minutes into the show and my wife and I were skipping commercials. Stopped at that point because it looked like the show was coming back on and then after a few seconds cut right back out to continue commercials????????


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

That was a commercial. It was a scene from last season (I think). I'm not sure for what; maybe the DVD release?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

What was Carol doing in the apartment when she was attaching what looked like plastic baggies to hangers outside the kitchen window?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I would guess collecting rainwater.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

madscientist said:


> That was a commercial. It was a scene from last season (I think). I'm not sure for what; maybe the DVD release?


That was from the first episode, and was indeed a commercial for the show. SOA has been doing the same thing this season, showing a scene from the first season as a commercial. Its amazing sometimes to see the change in the character from such an early point to now.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> That was from the first episode, and was indeed a commercial for the show. SOA has been doing the same thing this season, showing a scene from the first season as a commercial. Its amazing sometimes to see the change in the character from such an early point to now.


I think its a trick to get DVR people to stop on the fast forward.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

madscientist said:


> That was a commercial. It was a scene from last season (I think). I'm not sure for what; maybe the DVD release?


OK, I didn't recall it so I thought they were starting a flashback scene at first. Just picking nits but that was poorly done.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

zalusky said:


> I think its a trick to get DVR people to stop on the fast forward.


Then it was a success. :up:


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Many shows are doing this now. I've noticed it on Top Chef and Bar Rescue among others - little snippets of film to get you to stop and rewind.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was a little surprised at the lack of walkers in that city and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be Atlanta (the same place Rick went to on horseback) or another town.

If the streets really are that clear of walkers, then I agree that the city is a better place than in the woods. 

And I LOVE seeing them use the fire trick. I don't know why it works but I love that they have figured it out and use it to their advantage.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I was a little surprised at the lack of walkers in that city and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be Atlanta (the same place Rick went to on horseback) or another town.
> 
> If the streets really are that clear of walkers, then I agree that the city is a better place than in the woods.
> 
> And I LOVE seeing them use the fire trick. I don't know why it works but I love that they have figured it out and use it to their advantage.


The city seems fine, but as they saw on the bridge, you could quickly get overrun.

Out in the woods you can run in 360 degree, in the city you can get boxed in (as mentioned above) a LOT quicker. And no animals to hunt or water to get easily.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> What purpose did the burning the body scene serve? It's like it was only made to be shown as a teaser preview.


It showed the relief that Carol had that she didn't have to do all the work anymore. When they went to the door Carol was ready to do what she needed to do to the walkers. Daryl stopped her and took care of it himself. He showed her you don't have to do it all on your own anymore. He is trying to make her a member of a group.

You could see the sense of relief in Carol when she woke up and saw the smoke and realized she didn't have to do the heavy lifting all the time. The flashbacks provided the context that Carol was doing everything that had to be done on her own since the prison.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

flyers088 said:


> It showed the relief that Carol had that she didn't have to do all the work anymore. When they went to the door Carol was ready to do what she needed to do to the walkers. Daryl stopped her and took care of it himself. He showed her you don't have to do it all on your own anymore. He is trying to make her a member of a group.
> 
> You could see the sense of relief in Carol when she woke up and saw the smoke and realized she didn't have to do the heavy lifting all the time. The flashbacks provided the context that Carol was doing everything that had to be done on her own since the prison.


That and the HUGE aspect that Carol couldn't "kill" the mother and daughter that were there to escape abusive relationships, since it hit VERY close to home. And she was happy to see them get a proper funeral/burning burial.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> Speaking of odd things/flashbacks...
> 
> What was the deal with the ~5 second flashback of Rick on the ground with Morgan (I think that's his name?) standing over him holding him at gunpoint. Or did something happen with my local station and I miss more of it. I'm thinking it wasn't even 30 minutes into the show and my wife and I were skipping commercials. Stopped at that point because it looked like the show was coming back on and then after a few seconds cut right back out to continue commercials????????





madscientist said:


> That was a commercial. It was a scene from last season (I think). I'm not sure for what; maybe the DVD release?


They have been showing past scenes during commercial breaks for the last few episodes at least.


----------



## BlearyEyed (Jun 11, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I was a little surprised at the lack of walkers in that city and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be Atlanta (the same place Rick went to on horseback) or another town.


I thought in one scene I saw a tank, not sure if it was supposed to represent the same one Rick was involved with on his trip to/through Atlanta in season one, but I thought it was a cool callback.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> The city seems fine, but as they saw on the bridge, you could quickly get overrun.
> 
> Out in the woods you can run in 360 degree, in the city you can get boxed in (as mentioned above) a LOT quicker. And no animals to hunt or water to get easily.


Of course the other side of that is that things can come at you from 360 degrees! 

That prison is looking more and more like the dream place for long term survival.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

BlearyEyed said:


> I thought in one scene I saw a tank, not sure if it was supposed to represent the same one Rick was involved with on his trip to/through Atlanta in season one, but I thought it was a cool callback.


Yeah it definitely was that one! Probably also to show how it's changed there, from overrun to pretty open. Give us a landmark we know


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I was a little surprised at the lack of walkers in that city and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be Atlanta (the same place Rick went to on horseback) or another town.


It was definitely supposed to be Atlanta. They even briefly showed the tank that Rick hid in.

ETA: Oops, someone interrupted me before I finished my post and BlearyEyed beat me.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I liked seeing the tank 

A good episode, they hit so hard in the first two episodes this seasons it's hard to get used to the slower pace again but I enjoyed it. With only two episodes left though I hope things come back together before the break.

Always good to see Caryl (or is that Darol?).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...I didn't notice the tank. I'll have rewatch for that. I wonder if the horse carcass is still there...lol


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Azlen said:


> What purpose did the entire episode serve? You could have had Daryl do a quick recap to the group that would have taken less than 30 seconds. Seems like the only thing this type of episode does is allow AMC to save money by not having to pay the full cast for the episode.


30 second verbal explanations of major events. Much more exciting than watching it happen. You may be on to something!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

pmyers said:


> That prison is looking more and more like the dream place for long term survival.


Prisons - # 1, hospitals, banks, and lighthouses would be good with some work. I don't know why they don't look for other prisons. It would be boring for the viewers but would make sense.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> 30 second verbal explanations of major events. Much more exciting than watching it happen. You may be on to something!


I just prefer the story to move forward rather than fleshing out the past. We already know Carol was in the hospital and we already know Daryl is back with the group. I was looking forward to the story continuing on from there not a whole episode explaining how we got there. Maybe the episode will be better under second viewing but I was hopeful we would get the hospital rescue in this episode and not a whole episode of exposition.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I think high-rise apartment buildings or hotels would be more ideal than prisons. They'd be a PITA to clear, but you can barricade the stairwells pretty easily, live on the top floors, set up hydroponic gardens and cisterns for water (bathing and potable) on the roof. You could even rig up a couple of elevator shafts for manual lifts.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Azlen said:


> I just prefer the story to move forward rather than fleshing out the past.


It's called time shifting and is certainly a valid way of storytelling.

I am pretty sure you will get that rescue episode as the mid-season finale.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MacThor said:


> I think high-rise apartment buildings or hotels would be more ideal than prisons. They'd be a PITA to clear, but you can barricade the stairwells pretty easily, live on the top floors, set up hydroponic gardens and cisterns for water (bathing and potable) on the roof. You could even rig up a couple of elevator shafts for manual lifts.


On the other hand, they tend to be in cities, where finding supplies and avoiding Walkers would be increasingly difficult.

Prisons tend to be away from major population centers.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> It's called time shifting and is certainly a valid way of storytelling.
> 
> I am pretty sure you will get that rescue episode as the mid-season finale.


I'm aware and I don't always have a problem with it, but have less tolerance for it than most seem to.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I can see pros and cons for prison vs a high rise. I never really thought of using the roof for gardens and rain collection. Also...I would think it would take a long time to go through all the food you'd find in a typical high rise apartment building. 

I think the biggest risk of the city, is actually running into other people/groups which we have seen can be very bad.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was very surprised that Carol wasn't sent in as a trap!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anubys said:


> He couldn't bury them. They usually bury the ones they care about. So he did the next best thing as a show of respect to Carol. I thought it was a very touching gesture.


They were strangers.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> They were strangers.


Carol either knew them or basically knew them since she went through the exact same situation


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> wow...I didn't notice the tank. I'll have rewatch for that. I wonder if the horse carcass is still there...lol


If I recall correctly, it was as C&D were arriving to Atlanta. It was kind of an aerial shot (not from their perspective) and it was just a brief view of the tank in an intersection. Then they showed C&D running down the street along the building before spotting the skywalk.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

flyers088 said:


> It showed the relief that Carol had that she didn't have to do all the work anymore. When they went to the door Carol was ready to do what she needed to do to the walkers. Daryl stopped her and took care of it himself. He showed her you don't have to do it all on your own anymore. He is trying to make her a member of a group.
> 
> You could see the sense of relief in Carol when she woke up and saw the smoke and realized she didn't have to do the heavy lifting all the time. The flashbacks provided the context that Carol was doing everything that had to be done on her own since the prison.


I get that, I watched TD too.
But it doesn't make sense that those random bodies would be disposed of in any way because they never do it. Daryl would have opened the door, killed them, and closed the door and called it done.

and it was the fakest cgi fire I've seen in a long time.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I was very surprised that Carol wasn't sent in as a trap!


I'm surprised Carol walked in front of a car. How on earth could she not hear a car driving towards her? 

Yes, I know. It's a tv show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> ... I love Carol, she's probably become my favorite character and no doubt this was her episode.
> 
> We as viewers spent a long time not knowing what happened to her so to have them pick up her storyline was awesome.
> 
> ...


Gotta agree here, too....the flashbacks, I thought, were VERY well done and served an integral purpose in showing how Carol's life and personality have changed. Awesome episode and some nice splatter onto the camera lens early on....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm glad Darol is going back to get the group. Anything that keep our group together, I like.

I guess the question is going to be, can Abraham's group make it back in time to join.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> They were strangers.





scandia101 said:


> I get that, I watched TD too.
> But it doesn't make sense that those random bodies would be disposed of in any way because they never do it. Daryl would have opened the door, killed them, and closed the door and called it done.
> 
> and it was the fakest cgi fire I've seen in a long time.


Carol identified with them. A mother and a child running away from an abusive relationship. Killing them would be like killing herself and Sophie.

Daryl did it for her and then gave them the proper respect given to regular poeple (non-walkers) who die.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anubys said:


> Carol identified with them. A mother and a child running away from an abusive relationship. Killing them would be like killing herself and Sophie.
> 
> Daryl did it for her and then gave them the proper respect given to regular poeple (non-walkers) who die.


It was overkill


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

MikeMar said:


> Carol either knew them or basically knew them since she went through the exact same situation


Thanks for this as it makes sense. Or, she saw herself and Sophia in them. The Carol story is interesting.

It was also interesting that Carol saw Daryl as a kid before. I viewed him limited but not a "kid". I'm guessing she meant it metaphorically but I wonder if the character is supposed to be a LOT younger than the 45 year old actor making him more age appropriate to have romantic interest in Beth (who is supposed to be a LOT younger than the 29 year old actress).


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

pmyers said:


> wow...I didn't notice the tank. I'll have rewatch for that. I wonder if the horse carcass is still there...lol


I have to rewatch too! I missed the tank, the rooftop that they left Merle on and I didn't realize the fence opening was the one Rick cut from Season 1.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Thanks for this as it makes sense. Or, she saw herself and Sophia in them. The Carol story is interesting.
> 
> It was also interesting that Carol saw Daryl as a kid before. I viewed him limited but not a "kid". I'm guessing she meant it metaphorically but I wonder if the character is supposed to be a LOT younger than the 45 year old actor making him more age appropriate to have romantic interest in Beth (who is supposed to be a LOT younger than the 29 year old actress).


When we first met Daryl and Merle, Daryl was basically the kid brother that was pushed around by Merle. He didn't come into his own until he was separated from Merle. And then when Merle came back later (was that just in his imagination, I don't remember) he again was being pushed around. He was basically a kid when with Merle and didn't stand up for himself.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Of course the other side of that is that things can come at you from 360 degrees!
> 
> That prison is looking more and more like the dream place for long term survival.


I would say someplace as far away from a city of millions of people would be best.

Like Montana.

-smak-


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

madscientist said:


> That skybridge was interesting. There didn't seem to be any walkers moving around which makes you wonder how all the people in the skybridge died. Maybe they all caught whatever disease was going around the prison? Or something else?


It looked like they were shot with an automatic rifle in their sleep (bloody bullet holes in the sleeping bags). As to why they were still in the sleeping bags who knows. Broken limbs.. (couldn't find pic)

As to how they guys in the tent turned??


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

smak said:


> I would say someplace as far away from a city of millions of people would be best.
> 
> Like Montana.


I think Hershel, Maggie and Beth's family farm was a pretty good place. Self-sufficient, food, water, electricity, isolated. At least for most of the 2nd season.

The location would have been better with some natural zombie barriers, like a fast flowing river on one or more sides, or a large lake, or a cliff, etc.

However, the refuges they've found so far have all fallen because of human actions, not zombies. Humans have always proved the gravest threat. The farm, prison, Woodbury, Terminus fell because of human conflict. I'm guessing the hospital will suffer the same fate.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I'm glad Darol is going back to get the group. Anything that keep our group together, I like.


Looks like Rick is going to get to do some more killin'.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

If it wasn't for needing to guard against the living, I'd take over the closest Super Wal-Mart with a nearby Home Depot. We've got such a combo here that would be perfect. Make walker traps similar to what Morgan had done when he went to crazytown and contemplate the future.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought TD was pretty good. This is the first year I've watched it every week. I didn't know the guests except for Noah, but they were good. 

The guy mentioned that he wished he'd had a TD type show when Lost was on. Wow, that would've been cool. :up:

Missed the tank too. 

That huge double fence around the prison would be the deal breaker to me. I don't know how successful roof gardening is, but having actual fields to plant in that are inside the fence was awesome. It was hard to empty the whole place of walkers, though. 

Good point that the biggest threat always seems to be living people.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> If it wasn't for needing to guard against the living, I'd take over the closest Super Wal-Mart with a nearby Home Depot. We've got such a combo here that would be perfect. Make walker traps similar to what Morgan had done when he went to crazytown and contemplate the future.


Yes! so much parking lot you can see them coming from far away...all those carts you can link together to make a fence...some of the abandoned cars.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> The guy mentioned that he wished he'd had a TD type show when Lost was on. Wow, that would've been cool. :up:


Lost is the type of show that these "after shows" were made for. That would have been great. I guess those podcasts were kind of the precursor


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> I get that, I watched TD too.
> But it doesn't make sense that those random bodies would be disposed of in any way because they never do it. Daryl would have opened the door, killed them, and closed the door and called it done.


They weren't random bodies. They were a mother and child staying in the battered women's shelter because they were escaping domestic violence. And Carol and Sophie had been in their exact same position. So Daryl was being sensitive to Carol's feelings first by offering to kill them so she didn't have to, and then by showing some respect to their bodies rather than just leaving them to rot.

Whether you liked it or not, the whole point of that scene was to show that Daryl was being thoughtful and caring about Carol and her situation.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I really liked the fact that the walkers were trapped in their sleeping bags/tents. A good episode overall, I thought, and much better than last weeks.

Throughout the whole episode though, I kept thinking about The Omega Man for some reason.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Great observations on TD by the lady from "Community" regarding Carol and the fires. I also missed the tank and will go back to look for it. I really like Carol's character. She started out pretty boring in S1 but has evolved into an alpha character! 
I have some pretty clear ideas of what is in store for next week, but it is all speculation, and I can't wait for the next couple of episodes.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> If it wasn't for needing to guard against the living, I'd take over the closest Super Wal-Mart with a nearby Home Depot. We've got such a combo here that would be perfect. Make walker traps similar to what Morgan had done when he went to crazytown and contemplate the future.


There's a Home Depot with a Costco right next to it near us. But the big problem is probably everyone within 20 miles would have the same idea.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> They weren't random bodies. They were a mother and child staying in the battered women's shelter because they were escaping domestic violence. And Carol and Sophie had been in their exact same position. So Daryl was being sensitive to Carol's feelings first by offering to kill them so she didn't have to, and then by showing some respect to their bodies rather than just leaving them to rot.
> 
> Whether you liked it or not, the whole point of that scene was to show that Daryl was being thoughtful and caring about Carol and her situation.


:up::up:


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I loved this episode


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

getreal said:


> Great observations on TD by the lady from "Community" regarding Carol and the fires. I also missed the tank and will go back to look for it. I really like Carol's character. She started out pretty boring in S1 but has evolved into an alpha character!
> I have some pretty clear ideas of what is in store for next week, but it is all speculation, and I can't wait for the next couple of episodes.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

getreal said:


> Great observations on TD by the lady from "Community" regarding Carol and the fires. I also missed the tank and will go back to look for it. I really like Carol's character. She started out pretty boring in S1 but has evolved into an alpha character!
> I have some pretty clear ideas of what is in store for next week, but it is all speculation, and I can't wait for the next couple of episodes.


I didn't see TD, but my observation was all or most of her flashbacks dealt with fire and tied into her talking about the person she was being burned away, then the person she thought she should be being burned away.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markz said:


>


You formatted it as an image instead of a link...

http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/11...ad-consumed-2441898?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You formatted it as an image instead of a link...


It is a link.

And it's a tank, but it's not the tank unless someone managed to move it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> If it wasn't for needing to guard against the living, I'd take over the closest Super Wal-Mart with a nearby Home Depot. We've got such a combo here that would be perfect. Make walker traps similar to what Morgan had done when he went to crazytown and contemplate the future.


This reminds me of an episode of the podcast Judge John Hodgman where Hodgman had to settle a dispute between a couple over taking over Wal-Mart vs hiding out in nature during an apocalypse.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think initially,the wilderness would be an easy decision assuming you had some supplies....but I think long term, the city would be better.

Especially on this show where they've showed few survivors in the city and relatively low numbers of walkers.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

From what I've seen, the city has one big advantage over the wilderness - doors.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

markz said:


>


Don't they have #4 completely backwards? Or do I have to go back and watch those parts again?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Don't they have #4 completely backwards? Or do I have to go back and watch those parts again?


That's what I thought when it happened but my wife said I was wrong.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I remember it as falling from Carols bag, but I could be wrong


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought they even showed Carol shoving it into her bag as Daryl approached her (almost like she was embarrassed to be seen with it?), and it was her bag that fell and Daryl then saw the book.

Again, I'll have to go back and watch again to see if I have that right in my head.


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

#4 is correct. The book they showed Carol carrying was Tom Sawyer


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

It's weird how so many people saw the book thing backwards. Every board I read has been through this.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I just rewatched and ya, I had it all backwards. I guess in my mind I just didn't take Daryl for the type to read that book, but seeing what happened I can understand that now.


----------

